# Antec Launches the Stylish Twelve Hundred PC Case



## malware (Apr 29, 2008)

Antec today officially introduced its second gaming chassis the Antec Twelve Hundred. The Antec Twelve Hundred is the evolution of the best-selling Nine Hundred, expanding on its award-winning design by adding a top 200mm TriCool blue LED fan (can be turned on/off by an easily accessed switch), two rear 120mm TriCool LED fans and three front 120mm LED fans to help cool even the most demanding computer system. Additionally there're two 120mm side fan mounts that give builders the option to provide cooling for the graphics cards and the CPU if needed. The Twelve Hundred also comes with a water cooling platform that can be used to position a reservoir or a pump. The case also includes an advanced cable management system, a perforated front panel and washable air filters. The internals of the case reveal twelve drive bays, seven expansion slots and enough space for today's large graphics cards. The Twelve Hundred is available now through major retailers, e-tailers, and distributors. The case will retail for approximately $209.95 and is backed by Antec's Quality 3-Year Warranty. For additional product information and full technical specifications, please visit Antec.



 

 



*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## malware (Apr 29, 2008)

Absurd case ... why on earth would you buy such a case? Because it's loud as hell, because it's ugly, or maybe because it's 21 century and this one can't even accommodate EATX mobo (forget about internal space) ...


----------



## intel igent (Apr 29, 2008)

IMO the top looks ugly


----------



## Cybrnook2002 (Apr 29, 2008)

NaStY!!!  Do you guys remember the car from aliens 2 I think. This case reminds me of it. 

This is a lame pic of it, but it works.   http://www.rccaraction.com/Media/BlogMembers/AlienAPC_1_0.jpg


I think i will stick with my Lian Li.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 29, 2008)

Still looks too short to me,same problem as the 900.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 29, 2008)

well at least it has a shitload of airflow... and in the right spots for once.

it seems.... short? makes me think a GTX wont fit in there. maybe its just a scale thing.


----------



## Grings (Apr 29, 2008)

That top really is ugly, however a thermochill 120.3 would fit in the front...


----------



## malware (Apr 29, 2008)

I won't be so sure about Thermochill 120.3 fitting in front without any serious modifications, maybe regular 120x3 radiator, but not thermochill stuff. If I remember right, the Nine hundred could not fit any radiator at all at the front, this looks quite the same to me ... it's just a little taller than the old one.


----------



## intel igent (Apr 29, 2008)

is it just me or did they say something about "advanced cable management" all i see is a couple holes in the mobo tray


----------



## Wile E (Apr 29, 2008)

intel igent said:


> is it just me or did they say something about "advanced cable management" all i see is a couple holes in the mobo tray



Welcome to the world of marketing. :shadedshu


----------



## Mussels (Apr 29, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Welcome to the world of marketing. :shadedshu



it also comes with mounting holes for ATX and MATX mobos, drilled by the precision of skilled antec engineers. Each hole is backed by a 3 year warranty, and guaranteed not to stop being a hole at any time.

The main problem with cases and radiator setups is often that the fans dont line up in the same places, or that the barbs stick out too far and hit something.


----------



## Azazel (Apr 29, 2008)

its only got a couple homes more than the antec 900...an cable management on that sucks...


----------



## intel igent (Apr 29, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Welcome to the world of marketing. :shadedshu



i need no introduction, i was being sarcastic


----------



## Wile E (Apr 29, 2008)

intel igent said:


> i need no introduction, i was being sarcastic



I know, I was just emphasizing your comment. lol.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Apr 29, 2008)

Black internals were cool, the case otherwise looked messy.


----------



## Gam'ster (Apr 29, 2008)

Doesn't look as well built as the nine hundred or as nice, but at least they've sprayed the interior black.


----------



## Kreij (Apr 29, 2008)

Looks like a functional but rather generic looking case.
I think I prefer the Armor series.


----------



## tkpenalty (Apr 29, 2008)

Um yeah... 8800GTX will fit...?







All because one guy badmouths the case, it does not mean everyone else is forced to as well.


----------



## Ravenas (Apr 29, 2008)

Does Antec not realize people like to put reservoirs on top of their cases? Why can't Antec make a flat top case!?

Also, if you're comparing this to the Antec 900, it really does have advanced capable management lol.


----------



## Azazel (Apr 29, 2008)

Ravenas said:


> Does Antec not realize people like to put reservoirs on top of their cases? Why can't Antec make a flat top case!?



not as many as you would think 

most people use air cooling...only a handful of pc users go water cooling


----------



## Azazel (Apr 29, 2008)

tkpenalty said:


> Um yeah... 8800GTX will fit...?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i wasn't bad mouthing... just saying that it doesn't have the best cable management


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 29, 2008)

id prefer a coolermaster Cosmos S or a CM stacker 830/832 (I prefer the 832)

Cosmos looks much better then this case & it even has a slot dedicated for a triple fan rad kit.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 29, 2008)

The case is blatantly too short,the motherboard is gonna come right up to the front drivebays.Too short.

The black interior is an improvmet tho'


----------



## Azazel (Apr 29, 2008)

tigger69 said:


> The case is blatantly too short,the motherboard is gonna come right up to the front drivebays.Too short.
> 
> The black interior is an improvmet tho'



my x2 fits in the 900 barely..but what do you expect from a mid tower size case


----------



## Grings (Apr 29, 2008)

theres a reasonable size gap, check out my uber mobo template




the top still looks poo though


----------



## Weer (Apr 29, 2008)

malware said:


> Absurd case ... why on earth would you buy such a case?



That's the first time I've seen you so irrational. And that's why I'm writing this.
It could not be more apparent that you have something against it, that fills you with such hate.



malware said:


> Because it's loud as hell



On low, it's barely audiable while maintaining almost the same performance.
The Tri-Cool fans are the same ones used in the p190, and I could not be happier with it, and with them. Only my S-FLEX fans have an overall better CFM/dbA rating.



malware said:


> because it's ugly



It would be hard to disagree on personal taste if only the Twelve Hundred wasn't so objectively sharp-looking, sleek and stylish. The front is excellent, the sides and window and great, the top part is much better than the Nine Hundred, and overall it's one of the best looking cases I've ever seen. Even better than my p190 or the infamous Stacker 810. Honestly, if you claim to find this case unattractive, I cannot trust a single word you say.



malware said:


> maybe because it's 21 century and this one can't even accommodate EATX mobo (forget about internal space) ...



Absolutely absurd comment.
1. The fact that it's the 21st century has _nothing_ to do with people wanting to use two CPUs. Infact, due to Quad-Core CPU's, I'd say the fact that it's the 21st century makes EATX motherboards obselete, if not for serious, professional, multi-thread using CAD and 3D applications.
2. EATX is the least popular motherboard standard. I don't know a single person who owns an EATX motherboard. They are expensive, require registered RAM, and are mostly useless regarding my comment above.
3. Almost _all_ cases support standard ATX motherboards only. Ragging on a case for not supporting EATX is like going down on the 790i Ultra SLi motherboard for not having PCI-X slots. Both are about equally used.. infact, it's an identical situation.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Apr 29, 2008)

Is this company dense?  Why don't they sell the P190 without the PSUs? I as well as other's have asked for it that way...:shadedshu


----------



## sol.fides (Apr 29, 2008)

ty weer. 

half decent for an antec case. the nzxt tempest that was reviewed yesterday provides a good comparison.

Grings thanks for the perspective. 

A bit of extra room at the top leave mod ability and room to work with some of the pesky fan mechs out there considering no removable mobo tray.  price and the fact it is one of few to color the whole thing black... not just the outside. I'd recommend this to my budget gamer clients.

curious about airflow at psu. bottom ventilation seems insufficient for a 120-130mm intake


----------



## INSTG8R (Apr 29, 2008)

I thought it was a rather stealthy, tidy looking case. I really like the sprayed interior its a nice touch and adds to its stealthiness


----------



## ElWapo973 (Apr 29, 2008)

Very nice.  Might have to pick this one up when I get my new P45 motherboard in the summer.  For those interested I found a review of this already(pre-production model): http://www.hexus.net/content/item.php?item=12726&search=twelve hundred  There are quite a few improvements going on from what is stated in the review(and other research I've done verifies this).  This info should keep the premature naysayers quiet.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Apr 29, 2008)

I loved the 900, but it sure did suck for cable management, actually, it didnt have any. This looks a bit more stylish, and I still love the top, just kinda miffed they seemed to have taken away the little tray for putting stuff in, like the 900 has. Love more air. Air Filters too! Hell, the Tempest would have been my next case (or the p182/180 p190 or Cosmos S) but now Im not so sure.

Side Note: Not to mention, the Tri Cool fans on the highest setting arent that loud to begin with. My computer room has great acoustics and on loud I can barely hear the tri cool fans.


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 29, 2008)

I have 4 of the Tri-Cool fans in my Lian-Li.  On high they are definitely audible, but not deafening.  They are more than bareable for me, and my 8800GTS's fan is still louder when it kicks up to full blast.  When they are set to medium they are silent, and still push a very nice amount of air.


----------



## oli_ramsay (Apr 29, 2008)

I like the black inside, if only all case makers did that.  The top does look a bit crap though.


----------



## malware (Apr 29, 2008)

Weer I just don't see the point of giving >200$ for a case that please don't tell me won't be loud. You can't compare the silent P190 with buletrpoof side panels and front door to minimize noise with this mesh case that has 3x120 front intakes and mesh on almost the whole side panel. Also what I meant behind EATX is the actual space that such a case would leave between the motherboard and HDD cage. All EATX cases have plenty of free space between the motherboard and HDDs, making it very easy to install longer cards, cables, even watercooling radiators. With non EATX cases your 8800GTX/3870 X2 card will fit very tight and in some cases you'll need to move the HDD cage (in cases like nine hundred and probably this one). Why give 200$ and be forced to do rearangements just to fit your single video card. That's where this does not make sense. On the other hand all this vertical space is somewhat unusable, you can't fit a watercooling radiator on top because of the ugly big fan, what's to be fitted above the mobo? this space is practically useless. You can buy a Cosmos, or even Cosmos S for $190~250.


----------



## Whilhelm (Apr 29, 2008)

The price tag on this case is really offputting. Too expensive and it puts it in the ranks of decent Lian Li, Silverstone and CoolerMaster cases. If it was sub 150 it would be a much better option IMO.


----------



## Azazel (Apr 29, 2008)

price is too mush. is basically an ugly 900...


----------



## ElWapo973 (Apr 29, 2008)

We're all entitled to our preferences Mal(may I call you that?).  But I think it's only fair that if you're going to lay criticisms on a new product, that at the least they be based more on fact than obvious supposition, however convincing it may seem.  Heck I even added a link to a review earlier(few posts up) that addresses most of the other posters concerns and negative speculation(stress on the word here) of what they thought this new case would be.  

Heck it only took me about 5 minutes of light searching(www.google.com/products) to find the specs/pricing info on this unit before I even found that review link.  So to address those that worry about fitting long cards in the 1200, it is almost 2 inches deeper than the 900(20.2vs18.4).  

As for pricing you are definitely right at $209MSRP it would be a bit overpriced.  It is a good thing then that most of us(that can do a search worth a darn) don't usually pay MSRP isn't it?  That same search mentioned above revealed about a dozen sites are(or will be) selling this at around $160-170.

There are quite a few other points that could be addresed but at the moment I'm on my way out.  This case obviously isn't for everyone.  However for what it's supposed to be it offers a great deal IMO(although not perfect) and compared to the NineHundred(ignoring size differences) Antec has gone to reasonable lengths to address most of the shortcomings of that previous unit.


----------



## Kovoet (Apr 29, 2008)

Definitly stick with my coolermaster stacker 832 as there's no comparison


----------



## Wile E (Apr 29, 2008)

malware said:


> Weer I just don't see the point of giving >200$ for a case that please don't tell me won't be loud. You can't compare the silent P190 with buletrpoof side panels and front door to minimize noise with this mesh case that has 3x120 front intakes and mesh on almost the whole side panel. Also what I meant behind EATX is the actual space that such a case would leave between the motherboard and HDD cage. All EATX cases have plenty of free space between the motherboard and HDDs, making it very easy to install longer cards, cables, even watercooling radiators. With non EATX cases your 8800GTX/3870 X2 card will fit very tight and in some cases you'll need to move the HDD cage (in cases like nine hundred and probably this one). Why give 200$ and be forced to do rearangements just to fit your single video card. That's where this does not make sense. On the other hand all this vertical space is somewhat unusable, you can't fit a watercooling radiator on top because of the ugly big fan, what's to be fitted above the mobo? this space is practically useless. You can buy a Cosmos, or even Cosmos S for $190~250.


While I agree that this Antec case isn't worth it, just because it has all those fans doesn't mean it's loud. My Stacker 830Evo has 7 120mm fans, but they're all low speed, and completely drowned out by gfx card fans.


----------



## panchoman (Apr 29, 2008)

is it just me or is this not in the news box on the front of the forums?


----------



## Sh3ngLong (Apr 29, 2008)

Love the look of my 900, hate the look of the 1200.  I would like to see an upgrade to the 900 with just dust filters for the front two 120mm fans and better cable management.  A sliding motherboard tray would be nice too.


----------



## malware (Apr 29, 2008)

ElWapo973 said:


> We're all entitled to our preferences Mal(may I call you that?).  But I think it's only fair that if you're going to lay criticisms on a new product, that at the least they be based more on fact than obvious supposition, however convincing it may seem.  Heck I even added a link to a review earlier(few posts up) that addresses most of the other posters concerns and negative speculation(stress on the word here) of what they thought this new case would be.
> 
> Heck it only took me about 5 minutes of light searching(www.google.com/products) to find the specs/pricing info on this unit before I even found that review link.  So to address those that worry about fitting long cards in the 1200, it is almost 2 inches deeper than the 900(20.2vs18.4).
> 
> ...


Yes you can call me mal or whatever you want, it's not a problem at all.
I speak from my personal experience with at least five Antec 900 builds ... and I was so pissed, because owners of these systems gave a lot of money for their Antec 900s (here the case costs almost 200$, don't ask why ... monopoly) and they were completely fooled that these cases were top of the pops.  Now this Twelve Hundred comes just to prove how right I am to be angry, that's all.


----------



## Weer (Apr 30, 2008)

malware said:


> Yes you can call me mal or whatever you want, it's not a problem at all.
> I speak from my personal experience with at least five Antec 900 builds ... and I was so pissed, because owners of these systems gave a lot of money for their Antec 900s (here the case costs almost 200$, don't ask why ... monopoly) and they were completely fooled that these cases were top of the pops.  Now this Twelve Hundred comes just to prove how right I am to be angry, that's all.



Then fight fair, my friend. Use reason and logic to convince those of the case's cons which, even if not enough to fill them with the same hatred, will make you feel better. Let the feeling of respect for knowing the truth and doing the 'right' thing make you feel better, and not insiting more hate but rather a knowledged, calm, confident, and rational understanding of the situation, which could only lead to the most calculated of actions, yielding the best positive effect possible. And remmeber, nothing in the would is worthy enough for you to be hurt by it, while you having no ability to change it.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 30, 2008)

Weer said:


> Then fight fair, my friend. Use reason and logic to convince those of the case's cons which, even if not enough to fill them with the same hatred, will make you feel better. Let the feeling of respect for knowing the truth and doing the 'right' thing make you feel better, and not insiting more hate but rather a knowledged, calm, confident, and rational understanding of the situation, which could only lead to the most calculated of actions, yielding the best positive effect possible. And remmeber, nothing in the would is worthy enough for you to be hurt by it, while you having no ability to change it.



i have no idea what you just said, but i applaud you for offering rational advice, and sound counsel. 

i am so very tired... so tired. *sleeps*


----------



## ex_reven (Apr 30, 2008)

Mussels said:


> it also comes with mounting holes for ATX and MATX mobos, drilled by the precision of skilled antec engineers. Each hole is backed by a 3 year warranty, and guaranteed not to stop being a hole at any time.



Lmfao.
Ugh this case though, it looks rough and unfinished...

The top and that blowhole are particularly attrocious, and the front lacks any distinguishing features to make it a nice looking case. The side panels are ok I guess...

Its like an ugly chick, best viewed from rear


----------



## Mussels (Apr 30, 2008)

peoples tastes vary. you should see some of the ugly glaring rigs people have with lights... uggh.

Its a PC, not a freaking epilepsy inducer. why not mod a toaster to blink lights, it makes as much sense...


----------



## jonmcc33 (Apr 30, 2008)

malware said:


> Absurd case ... why on earth would you buy such a case? Because it's loud as hell, because it's ugly, or maybe because it's 21 century and this one can't even accommodate EATX mobo (forget about internal space) ...



Loud? Um, the fans on the inside are all TriCool fans. I have an Antec Nine Hundred and it's very quiet. This will be no different as it adds another 120mm fan. On low RPM they are all quiet.

It's also the coolest running case I have ever used that is that quiet, and I had a P180 before this. 

Here's a review: http://www.hexus.net/content/item.php?item=12726


----------



## Mussels (Apr 30, 2008)

his comment on loud is not based on the fans, its the chassis. its full of holes, especially at the front - compared to cases like the P150/180/solo, its going to transmit a LOT of noise back at you. For a silent user (like me) this case is horrible.


----------



## ex_reven (Apr 30, 2008)

Mussels said:


> his comment on loud is not based on the fans, its the chassis. its full of holes, especially at the front - compared to cases like the P150/180/solo, its going to transmit a LOT of noise back at you. For a silent user (like me) this case is horrible.



Its like my case then lol...
70% mesh, 29% aluminium, 1% plastic


----------



## Mussels (Apr 30, 2008)

ex_reven said:


> Its like my case then lol...
> 70% mesh, 29% aluminium, 1% plastic



yeah pretty much. the mesh is ok for lowering case temps, but its nasty if you want a quiet system. I cant leave my P150 alone... also i cant tell when its on. made that mistake a few times, hehe.


----------



## paybackdaman (Apr 30, 2008)

Mussels said:


> peoples tastes vary. you should see some of the ugly glaring rigs people have with lights... uggh.
> 
> Its a PC, not a freaking epilepsy inducer. why not mod a toaster to blink lights, it makes as much sense...



Yeah, some builds can be over the top on color choice and too much light, and stuff going on in their case, but I feel a little bit of personality that comes with adding parts that glow, or light up when they turn on adds...well....zazz to a rig. It's kind of like pimping your ride...it may be a little tacky, but it looks good in the eyes of the beholder.

Anyways, the Antec twelve hundred doesn't look like a bad case. It all depends on price for me. If it is less then $110-120 I can live with it, but if it is over $120 even by a penny, I wouldn't even give it a second glance. I can't find it anywhere, anyone know the price in the US?


----------



## Mussels (Apr 30, 2008)

paybackdaman said:


> Yeah, some builds can be over the top on color choice and too much light, and stuff going on in their case, but I feel a little bit of personality that comes with adding parts that glow, or light up when they turn on adds...well....zazz to a rig. It's kind of like pimping your ride...it may be a little tacky, but it looks good in the eyes of the beholder.
> 
> Anyways, the Antec twelve hundred doesn't look like a bad case. It all depends on price for me. If it is less then $110-120 I can live with it, but if it is over $120 even by a penny, I wouldn't even give it a second glance. I can't find it anywhere, anyone know the price in the US?



i think someone said earlier 150-160 US. $248-$290 is the price in australia... horrible, for such a case.


----------



## paybackdaman (Apr 30, 2008)

...nope...I would say for that price I would just invest in a Silverstone...or a Cosmos...wow...still can't believe that is the price.


----------



## Kursah (Apr 30, 2008)

I'd like to see a new Rev of the 900 take suit after this case with some new features, really I don't think it's that ugly or unappealing, nor do I really care how loud it is...my 900 with all 120mm's on Medium and 200mm on Hi isn't very loud at all. Plus I'm always using my Turtle Beach HPA2 gamer headset, so I could really care less about noise. The cooling should get the job done for many, as a 900 is very sufficient for my needs, just wish it had a filter solution to it at times, but in the end that's not a big deal.

This case definately goes on the end of the spectrum of air cooling performance, which if you want more of, ya gotta give up some of the silence for, just depends on how cool you need your rig to be at what noise level you can tolerate...if ya really hate loud fans, then low-speed fans and water cooling are the way to go!

I'd like to see one with an option for a sold side panel instead of mesh/window tho, give potential buyers the option at least...if I had the option I would go that way anymore..again another thing that's not too huge of a deal for me. But everyone has their own wants/needs, suggestions and opinions, and this case will mostly apply to those that don't really want to mod and want maximum air-cooling potential with some ability for cable management (maybe with some cable extensions?). Overall I think it's a decent case, and when the price is around $140-$160 it will be a good buy imo...we'll have to wait to see the TPU review (I'm sure there'll be one!).


----------



## rangerone766 (Apr 30, 2008)

it looks good i think. definitely an air cooling case. i have a 900 which is a good case if and only if you have 1 optical drive and only 1 hard drive. once you star adding more stuff in there it gets might tight real fast.

after buying the bestbuy rocketfish and experience lian-li, even if its a low quality lian. i will always buy thier cases. so much room and mod-ability.


----------



## jonmcc33 (Apr 30, 2008)

Mussels said:


> his comment on loud is not based on the fans, its the chassis. its full of holes, especially at the front - compared to cases like the P150/180/solo, its going to transmit a LOT of noise back at you. For a silent user (like me) this case is horrible.



Er, um, how do you know that my idea of quiet is as equal if not more stringent than yours? I got a Corsair HX520 because SPCR raved about it and I thought my OCZ PowerStream 520 was too loud. 

I also replaced the left side panel with an additional plain right side panel on my Nine Hundred because I didn't want the window nor the possible noise leak from the PSU and or video card. Had to contact Antec and they sent me one for free. 

I have an XP-90 on my Core 2 Duo and use a severely restricted 92mm Adda fan to cool it.

It's actually more quiet than my P180 was and merely so because I had to crank the fans in the  P180 due to the restricted airflow. The front vents + filters just inhibited too much air flow. Being a more open case you can run the fans on lowest RPM and it's silent. 

If I even hear the whoosh of air flow it is annoying to me.


----------



## jonmcc33 (Apr 30, 2008)

Mussels said:


> peoples tastes vary. you should see some of the ugly glaring rigs people have with lights... uggh.
> 
> Its a PC, not a freaking epilepsy inducer. why not mod a toaster to blink lights, it makes as much sense...



I agree. Many think that the P180 (and it's clones) look great but I found the case to be dull and ugly. Nothing like a mini-fridge and it actually matched the weight to it's looks.


----------



## ex_reven (Apr 30, 2008)

jonmcc33 said:


> If I even hear the whoosh of air flow it is annoying to me.



What about yours 7200.10's?
Do you hear them hum?

My rig is like a god damn wind tunnel lol, cpu fan makes HEAPS of noise.
Ive put my finger to stop the cpu fan and my rig is then pretty quiet, but yeah, never could be bothered forking out the money to make it quieter (nor pulling out the mobo and undoing all my nice cabling )


----------



## Saakki (Apr 30, 2008)

lol i still like Sonata 3 more


----------



## ElWapo973 (Apr 30, 2008)

malware said:


> Yes you can call me mal or whatever you want, it's not a problem at all.
> I speak from my personal experience with at least five Antec 900 builds ... and I was so pissed, because owners of these systems gave a lot of money for their Antec 900s (here the case costs almost 200$, don't ask why ... monopoly) and they were completely fooled that these cases were top of the pops.  Now this Twelve Hundred comes just to prove how right I am to be angry, that's all.



I definitely understand where your coming from.  We in the states are fairly lucky when it comes to the selection available and the prices we pay for the majority of our products(not even limited to just the PC market either) compared to most of the rest of the world.  And if the right product or part is not purchased it can be far more disheartening in such a situation where many other alternatives may not be easily available.  

From my perspective after spending a fair amount of time in researching the parts I wanted for my last build, my current case(the NineHundred) offered most of what I wanted from a case at the time.  Even by looking at it, it is fairly obvious what it does and what it doesn't do well.  It had just the right amount of versatility with just the right airflow charactersitics at just the right size for me.  And that is the beauty of choice.  If I was looking for something that required 1 or 2 large video cards and/or more than 4 hard drives I wouldn't have considered this.  Same thing if I was looking for a dead silent case this one wouldn't be near the top of that list, although don't get me wrong , in spite of it's design characteristics it is still a fairly quiet case, even at medium fan settings, where in most situations it will match or exceed in airflow quieter case designs that would end up requiring high fans settings.  But then again there are always tradeoffs at both ends of the spectrum.

I guess many things can be affected by perspective.  When the NineHundred was released I never took it to be the best of the best or a jack of all trades for that matter, it has a specific feature set and style tailored for specific wants, needs, and tastes.  I guess a half-assed analogy would be like expecting a 2 seater sports car to have the utility/practicality of a minivan or a full size pick-up to have the fuel efficiency of a hybrid sub-compact economy car, see what I'm getting at.  Their have even been models that attempt to offer a mix of features but in the end they are just compromises and don't truly excel and any one thing.

It's a shame that you had some dissapointed customers.  However mmaybe it just came down to miscommunication?  Did they make clear just what they wanted out of their build?  Did you have clear idea of what they wanted?  I too have used this case in few builds(for both friends and clients) and when it came down to them making the choice I made sure we both had all the information possible available and that all possible questions(within reason) were addressed.  I admit I am a bit anal when it comes to choosing parts for a client and try to assess as best I can(questions,questions,questions) the wants and needs of each customer.  This for the most part has helped me minimize any surprises or dissapointements that might occur.  Although we are only human and mistakes do happen and sometimes certain lessons are harder learned than others.   

On a lighter note.  There are times where the fever hits me and I have had this case(with the possibility of a few mods of my own for good measure) sitting in the back of my mind for quite some time for a possible extreme build: http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=193&products_id=21901


----------



## btarunr (Apr 30, 2008)

Only problem is taking a 8-pin +12v cable on boards with the 8pin input that high. Not all PSU's can give you that long 8pin cables for the board.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Apr 30, 2008)

Kreij said:


> Looks like a functional but rather generic looking case.
> I think I prefer the Armor series.




Thermaltake Armor is not as well designed as the Cosmos 1000 or Cosmos S.  I have a Thermaltake Armor too. Mine is silver.

My Thermaltake Armor is new but it comes with no vibration dampening and the rear slot design has to be modded for large cards like my 9800GX2.  Poor planning.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 30, 2008)

jonmcc33 said:


> Er, um, how do you know that my idea of quiet is as equal if not more stringent than yours? I got a Corsair HX520 because SPCR raved about it and I thought my OCZ PowerStream 520 was too loud.



If you can see or hear mine... its not mine 
I dont just go for quiet, it has to be inaudible. I hate background noise.

seagate HDD's are too loud, so i went samsungs... and in an external case so i can turn them off. My lan rigs specs are louder (raptor, mostly) but thats because that things only on in noisy environments when i use headphones.


----------



## ex_reven (Apr 30, 2008)

Mussels said:


> If you can see or hear mine... its not mine
> I dont just go for quiet, it has to be inaudible. I hate background noise.
> 
> seagate HDD's are too loud, so i went samsungs... and in an external case so i can turn them off. My lan rigs specs are louder (raptor, mostly) but thats because that things only on in noisy environments when i use headphones.



geez no consideration for us non-headphone users 

I like to socialise during lans lol


----------



## malware (Apr 30, 2008)

ElWapo973 said:


> ....
> 
> It's a shame that you had some dissapointed customers.  However mmaybe it just came down to miscommunication?  Did they make clear just what they wanted out of their build?  Did you have clear idea of what they wanted?  I too have used this case in few builds(for both friends and clients) and when it came down to them making the choice I made sure we both had all the information possible available and that all possible questions(within reason) were addressed.  I admit I am a bit anal when it comes to choosing parts for a client and try to assess as best I can(questions,questions,questions) the wants and needs of each customer.  This for the most part has helped me minimize any surprises or dissapointements that might occur.  Although we are only human and mistakes do happen and sometimes certain lessons are harder learned than others.
> ...


I had to explain better.  
In my case customers came with the parts already bought from other places (there "experts" told them this is the case) and wanted me to just assemble the system because they didn't feel qualified enough to do it by themselves. I had no word in choosing the case, they gave me the big plastic and I had to assemble it. That's what made me mad, because I knew from where they bought it (and how much they spent on it alone)  ... and I couldn't tell them "man you're seriously ill to buy this case".  
However it's my personal opinion based on the fact I've built a few Antec 900s, plus customers are always satisfied from my work.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 30, 2008)

ex_reven said:


> geez no consideration for us non-headphone users
> 
> I like to socialise during lans lol



lol its the quitest systems at the lans, its just that even in a scythe quiet drive, the raptor is still audible.


----------



## ex_reven (Apr 30, 2008)

Mussels said:


> lol its the quitest systems at the lans, its just that even in a scythe quiet drive, the raptor is still audible.



dw i believe you


----------



## Mussels (Apr 30, 2008)

ex_reven said:


> dw i believe you



you'll see it when you come to a lan down here. or not, its kinda small  and hides easily... unlike mr 1200.

Does anyone understand why antec has numbers? 900, 1200... whats the point?


----------



## ex_reven (Apr 30, 2008)

Mussels said:


> you'll see it when you come to a lan down here. or not, its kinda small  and hides easily... unlike mr 1200.
> 
> Does anyone understand why antec has numbers? 900, 1200... whats the point?



i was gonna do a mock up regarding that earlier.
The designers with two podiums for the 900 and the 1200.

...with 298 rejected designs in pieces on the floor between them


----------



## Judas (Apr 30, 2008)

What an ugly looking case


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 30, 2008)

Again, about the case being loud.  It isn't, at least not with the fans on medium or low and at those settings they will still be pushing a decent amount of air.  On high it will definitely be louder than some prefer.

As for the price, I wouldn't pay $200+ for any case, and definitely not this one.  $200 definitely gets you better cases than this.


----------



## jonmcc33 (May 1, 2008)

ex_reven said:


> What about yours 7200.10's?
> Do you hear them hum?
> 
> My rig is like a god damn wind tunnel lol, cpu fan makes HEAPS of noise.
> Ive put my finger to stop the cpu fan and my rig is then pretty quiet, but yeah, never could be bothered forking out the money to make it quieter (nor pulling out the mobo and undoing all my nice cabling )



Hum? No, that's sort of why they have FDB motors? I do hear them once in a while due to heavy read/write activity.


----------



## jonmcc33 (May 1, 2008)

Mussels said:


> If you can see or hear mine... its not mine
> I dont just go for quiet, it has to be inaudible. I hate background noise.
> 
> seagate HDD's are too loud, so i went samsungs... and in an external case so i can turn them off. My lan rigs specs are louder (raptor, mostly) but thats because that things only on in noisy environments when i use headphones.



I've already posted about a Samsung drive I have that is by far the noisiest I have ever heard in my life. Not sure what you think are loud about Seagates. They have FDB motors in them. 

I actually have a 500GB DB35 as well. You will never hear that no matter how much you read or write to it.


----------



## Mussels (May 1, 2008)

jonmcc33 said:


> I've already posted about a Samsung drive I have that is by far the noisiest I have ever heard in my life. Not sure what you think are loud about Seagates. They have FDB motors in them.
> 
> I actually have a 500GB DB35 as well. You will never hear that no matter how much you read or write to it.



good for you and your one samsung. i currently have about 10, and have sold over 50. only one made noise, and it was faulty and got RMA'd.


----------



## jonmcc33 (May 1, 2008)

Mussels said:


> good for you and your one samsung. i currently have about 10, and have sold over 50. only one made noise, and it was faulty and got RMA'd.



And there's a reason that Seagate is the #1 selling hard drive manufacturer in the world. Thanks!


----------



## Megasty (May 1, 2008)

Call me old-fashioned but the only reason I bought a 900 was for the badass 200mm fan. I only paid $80 for it though. It still has that troublesome drive bay brick in there but for some dumb reason I'll probably end up adding this to my collection too. Just not anytime soon, $200 is too much for it.


----------



## Mussels (May 1, 2008)

jonmcc33 said:


> And there's a reason that Seagate is the #1 selling hard drive manufacturer in the world. Thanks!



because they're an older company. thermaltake sells more products than arctic cooling, did you know that?

Stop being a troll in every thread.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (May 1, 2008)

jonmcc33 is the new trog.


----------



## ex_reven (May 1, 2008)

You guys need to quit fighting and learn that eventually you will both be my bitches


----------



## Mussels (May 1, 2008)

ex_reven said:


> You guys need to quit fighting and learn that eventually you will both be my bitches



with that hair?

:shadedshu


----------



## jonmcc33 (May 1, 2008)

Mussels said:


> because they're an older company. thermaltake sells more products than arctic cooling, did you know that?
> 
> Stop being a troll in every thread.



Woah, I just point out that Seagate is the most selling hard drive brand and I'm a troll? Okay, I see where you are headed with this. I know when to not waste my time on people like you.


----------



## Super XP (Jan 15, 2009)

The Twelve Hundred Gaming Case was suppose to be the 900 Gaming Case. Antec really screwed up the 900 in a very big way, so they released this 12 hundred to replace it. 

IMO I like the way the Twelve Hundred looks like, I like the top, bottom, the black theme etc. The only think I do not like is that it's short and I already have problems with the two HD 4870's fitting in my current 900 gaming case. 

Would I get the Twelve Hundred? I was thinking about it, I really want massive room and best possible cable management, *any recommends?* This 12 hundred is nice and high which is a plus.


----------



## Weer (Jan 15, 2009)

Super XP said:


> The Twelve Hundred Gaming Case was suppose to be the 900 Gaming Case. Antec really screwed up the 900 in a very big way, so they released this 12 hundred to replace it.
> 
> IMO I like the way the Twelve Hundred looks like, I like the top, bottom, the black theme etc. The only think I do not like is that it's short and I already have problems with the two HD 4870's fitting in my current 900 gaming case.
> 
> Would I get the Twelve Hundred? I was thinking about it, I really want massive room and best possible cable management, *any recommends?* This 12 hundred is nice and high which is a plus.



Dude.. make your _own_ thread. Don't dig up a 7-month-old thread.

(500 posts !)


----------



## Super XP (Jan 15, 2009)

I just noticed the date Woops,


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Jan 15, 2009)

Yeah this case has been around for quite a while now.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 15, 2009)

see now you could spend a shitload on a case w/o cable management for shit room for a good rad.

or you could get a silverstone for about the same price and have it be alot nicer or better yet an older case and mod it.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Jan 15, 2009)

I totally agree, but the average user can't mod cases very well at all. (Myself included)

I like Antec PSU's, but I can't say I like the case designs much.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 15, 2009)

DaedalusHelios said:


> I totally agree, but the average user can't mod cases very well at all. (Myself included)
> 
> I like Antec PSU's, but I can't say I like the case designs much.



the last antec case i liked, was the solo/P150. Brilliant design with basically no flaws. You can fit really long video cards, 4 HDD's in silenced bays (or more with 5 1/4" cages), very good design for noise reduction and no dust problems due to the inbuilt filter.

To be honest, i want them to fire whoever made the 900/1200, and get the guy back who made the solo/150.


----------



## Super XP (Jan 16, 2009)

How about Cool Master Full Tower cases? What do you think about the Cosmos line? Or the Cooler Master HAF 932 Full Tower?


----------



## Exavier (Jan 16, 2009)

the Cosmos and HAF are good cases.
so are silverstone's offerings.
you can't go far wrong pick a design you like with airflow in mind

oh and because it's necessary:


----------

